# Chance to win $313.09 worth of Firenock LLC for a few words



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

For those who are already prepared for this season, and do not have much time, the comparison test we are running may not do you much good. So I have decided to include everyone on what they already PERSONALLY had.

I have put aside a number, which are the last 3 digits of my last credit card transaction number. You need to tell your personal experience with any lighted nock. NO BASHING on anyone, just the facts, please. After your description on where you purchase it, how much you pay for it, how it worked for you, you then are qualify to submitted a number. Each experience with a lighted nock qualifies you for an entry. i.e. 1st entry you can describe your experience with Tracer (before it becomes Easton Tracer) will count as 1, then your experience with Easton Tracer will allow you to enter a 2nd time, the Firenock v1.0, Lightning Nock v2.01, Archer Flame, LaserEye, Home Brew (you can talk about your experience of making it, from buying the till bobber to drilling, anything you like) etc. If you have tried 11 different lighted nocks, you are qualifying for all 11 entries as you do have 11 different experiences on 11 different lighted nocks.

The format will be as such (sample below)
1) Brand: NAME OF THE BRAND (e.g. Firenock)
2) Model: THE MODEL NUMBER OF THE LIGHTED NOCK or a small description if you do not know what it is
3) Purchase Location: WEB STORE ADDRESS or Shop’s NAME
4) When: Approximate WHEN YOU PURCHASED IT
5) Cost: about how much does it cost you, you are welcome to put down tax or shipping and handling if you think it is relevant 
6) Experience: IN OUR OWN WORDS please describe any thing of this specific lighted nock that you have. Good, bad, ugly, unthinkable, harvest pictures, any thing that you would like to share the experience of yours with us.

The grand price will be the same as the comparison test we are running.

a) 9 Firenock circuits (hunting or target; H series or T series) in any 6 available colors of LED in any combo you want (value at $35.00 X 3=$105.00)
b) 21 Firenock “S” style nocks in any 9 colors combo you want (value at $9.95 X 3=$29.85)
c) 9 Firenock standard batteries (value at $9.95 X 3=$29.85)
d) 14 O-rings ($2.00 X 2=$4.00)
e) 9 match weights ($9.95 X 3=$29.95)
f) 9 extreme shock battery end cap ($14.95 X 3 = $43.80)
g) 4 18-pack Aerovane Ir1 (available in red or white) or Aerovane II (available in 10 colors); (good for 3 fletch on 2 full dozen arrows) ($10.95 X 4=$43.80)
h) 6 Aerovane Tool ($0.99 X 6 = $5.94)
i) 1 Firenock hat with LED and battery ($19.95)
Total value at $313.09

*RULES*
1) no sharing of experience, you number will not be considered and you entry will be disqualified!
2) ONLY 1 winner and who ever got the number (with qualification as in 1) first wins.
3) the contest will end on September 15, 2009.
4) If the winner do not come forward and e-mail me at [email protected] to claim his price before September 20, 2009, the next closest number gets it!
5) What you post of this thread will consider public property and I have the right to use what was posted (picture and words). 
*If you do not agree to ALL the rules, please do not participate in this give away.*

So lets hear about your experience.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

1) *Brand:* Burt Coyote Lumenok
2) *Model: *X-nock for Easton Full Metal 340 arrows
3) *Purchase Location:* Gander Mountain
4) *When: *September 2008
5) *Cost:* $9.99 and add in 6% Michigan sales tax
6) *Experience:* I have always liked the simplicity of the Lumenok, however when I did some late December archery and the temperatures dropped in the 20's, the nock would slip out of my shafts. I would go to take off the arrow and the nock was still stuck to my string. To fix it, I used some Saran wrap and it helped but was not happy about having to do that.

My guess of the # is *901*


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*No one willing to share experience?*

ttt


----------



## thelefty41 (Aug 1, 2006)

Brand: Lumenok
Model: GT series for my gold tip arrows
Purchase Location: Cabelas
When: early september 2008
Cost:$9.99 + tax
Experience: the nock fit my gold tips perfectely as was to be expected, they lit up on every shot, but I had one break after shooting low on a turkey and hitting the leg and then a softball sized rock behind the bird. The energy transfer from the front to the back of the arrow was enough to cause the lumenok to break off right at the end of the arrow shaft.

My guess is #579


----------



## droptyne1 (Sep 15, 2008)

BRAND: Easton Tracer nocks
MODEL: S nock
PURCHASE LOCATION: Ebay
WHEN: Mar. 09
COST: 31.00 for 4
EXPERIENCE: At first I liked em. I hated that you had to attach a magnet to your bow to get them to work. I also didn't like how they would turn on at random times without knowing causing them to burn out. Overall they just weren't for me.

My guess is #357


----------



## sfio7 (Jan 27, 2006)

*I'm in*

1) Brand: lazereye
2) Model: CX lazereye nock for CX arrows
3) Purchase Location: Walmart
4) When: last september
5) Cost: I belive they were $9.00 a piece 
6) Experience: These nocks came with a clear flim that helped them fit in the arrow, this did not work for me. They only went on about a 1/3 of the shots I took with them. 2 of them just stopped working after 10 shots. Not a good experience with them.

# 764


----------



## BingoFlyer (Jul 13, 2003)

1) BRAND: Home made

2) MODEL: Made from lighted fish bobbers

3) PURCHASE LOCATION: Gander Mountain

4) WHEN: Sept. '07

5) COST: About $3.00 each X 6 $24.00

6) EXPERIENCE: The first one I built didn't work all the time (would light on the shot but turned off when it hit the target), after figuring out what the cause was they all worked very well. I do not like the fact that I can not replace the battery and must build new ones when the existing batter fails.

My guess is #964


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*so few!*

There is only that many people have experience with ANY lighted nocks, I am shocked!:mg:


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*Wow!*

No one have any lighted nock experience to share? I do mean good or bad, great or ugly.. Let's hear it.


----------



## JRMOUTDOORS (Nov 17, 2008)

1) Brand: Burt Coyote Lumenok
2) Model: S-nock for Blackhawk Vapors
3) Purchase Location: Local Archery Shop
4) When: September 2007
5) Cost: $11.99 
6) Experience: Worked fairly well but would some times turn off due to the bounce back effect, which kind of defeated the purpose of being able to find your arrow.


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*need to guess a number to win!!*

JRMOUTDOORS, what is you number for the giveaway? You need that to win!


----------



## nitro stinger (Sep 23, 2005)

1) Brand: Easton Tracer
2) Model: X Nock For FMJ
3) Purchase Location: Swatara Creek Outfitters
4) When: April 2008
5) Cost: 36.99 for 4
6) Experience: Best lighted nock I have used yet, work everytime. I like they give practice nocks that weigh the same as the lighted ones. only thing I don't like is having a magnet to make them work.

My Guess #111


----------



## nitro stinger (Sep 23, 2005)

1) Brand: Lumenok by Burt Coyote
2) Model: X Nock For FMJ
3) Purchase Location: Swatara Creek Outfitters
4) When: 2007
5) Cost: 26.99 for 3
6) Experience: Worst nock that I tried, would work sometimes and wouldnt work other times. Didn't care for the way you had to turn them off.

My guess #456


----------



## nitro stinger (Sep 23, 2005)

1) Brand: G Force - by g5
2) Model: X Nock For FMJ
3) Purchase Location: Swatara Creek Outfitters
4) When: sept 2008
5) Cost: 45.99 for 3
6) Experience: Liked the blue color and the way you turn them off, but batteries didnt last long and wouldnt turn on all the time. 

My guess # 876


----------



## nitro stinger (Sep 23, 2005)

1) Brand: CX Laser eye
2) Model: CX nock for cx aramids
3) Purchase Location: Swatara Creek Outfitters
4) When: october 2008
5) Cost: 9.99
6) Experience: They wouldnt work all the time and were hard to take back out of an arrow without loseing the end piece that turns them on and off.

My guess #711


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*Excellent*

Nice work. That is what I am talking about. :angel: to nitro stinger


----------



## Heavishot (Jun 3, 2009)

1) Brand: Easton Tracer Nock
2) Model: "S"
3) Purchase Location: Allstar Archery
4) When: Approximate September 2008
5) Cost: $10 + tax 
6) Experience: Overall I like it, especially the flash function after the shot. You do have to be thoughtful about where to place the magnet. My original location on the side of the riser was sucking the broadhead off the rest. Once I moved it back further than the broadhead travels it worked fine.

MY GUESS... 354


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

1) Brand: NAME OF THE BRAND: 
Easton

2) Model: THE MODEL NUMBER OF THE LIGHTED NOCK:
Easton Tracer H-Nock

3) Purchase Location: 
Bass Pro

4) When: 
Aug 08 

5) Cost: 
Easton $37.99 for 4pack 

6) Experience: 
Easton: They have a magnetic trigger that worked well. A little hard to get used to turning them on and off and making sure they stay off when your done. Easy to leave on and drain battery. The weight of them was disappointing. I did like the practice nocks that were the same weight. Still have them and may use them this year as a back-up.

I will be trying Firenocks thanks to AT!!!

My guess on the # is 854


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

1) Brand: NAME OF THE BRAND: 
CX 

2) Model: THE MODEL NUMBER OF THE LIGHTED NOCK:
CX

3) Purchase Location: 
Bass Pro 

4) When: 
Aug 08 

5) Cost: 
CX $27.99 for a 3pack

6) Experience: 
CX: They worked good in some arrows and some arrows the din not work. One of them came apart when I tried pulling out of one arrow and inserting it into another. One quit working after a few uses. I retired them and dont recommend them to anyone. 

I will be trying Firenocks thanks to AT!!!

My guess on the # is 469


----------



## Scott99 (Sep 12, 2006)

1) Brand: Homebrew
2) Model: Homebrew for Axis SuperSlim
3) Purchase Location: Dick's Sporting Goods (Push Pull light)
4) When: 2007 season
5) Cost: $1.99 per light
6) Experience: Made them by using the end portion of the insert insertion tool epoxied into place. Drilled out the nock to accept light. Also drilled a small thru hole. It actually worked. The funny part is when I used the nock to shoot my best buck to date. After shooting the deer he ran off with the arrow, stopped by the offside shoulder. As he ran the arrow fell out, mechanical broadhead. 30 minutes after shooting him crows found him and some were in close proximity to me. One crow flew down and messing with something on the ground, along the path of which the deer ran off. Later I discovered he was messing with my arrow. He ended up stealing my light. What did I care I got the deer.


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*need number to win*

Scott99 we need a number to win!! YOu did not put at the end of your post!


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

1) Brand: .
Lumenok by Burt Coyote
2) Model: 
UKN for GT

3) Purchase Location: 
WalMart I think

4) When: 
2007

5) Cost: 
26.99 for 3

6) Experience: Piece of Junk!!! Didnt work half the time and made a indention in back of carbon arrow not triggering the light after a few shots.

My guess on the # is 636


----------



## dogzlife (Jul 11, 2004)

Brand: Lumenok
Model: S series
Purchase Location: Cabelas
When: July 2008
Cost:$9.99 + tax
Experience: Inconsistent activation. I put in significant effort to make these work but still experienced failures. Frustrating.

#118


----------



## t8ter (Apr 7, 2003)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-607451317560973803
Brand,lumenock
model,gt series for goldtips
Purchased,benton Shooter Supply
when 2006
Cost,$ 9 and tax
Experience,Way cool just not for me.I will use em every once in awhile when tuning.Great way to tell what your arrow is doing on the way to the target.
The video above was made in 06 with a cheap camera.Wish I could edit that at the end.I sound like a dork.By the way I did get the 12 on that shot.
466


----------



## rustyfence (Aug 3, 2006)

1) Brand: Burt Coyote Lumenok
2) Model: The ones that fit the old Easton Exxcel shafts
3) Purchase Location: Archery Outlet
4) When: September 2007
5) Cost: $9.99 
6) Experience: I should just say bad, and leave it at that. The two wires that made the conection on you shaft always put dents in my shafts, and I really really hated that.



957 is my guess


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

) Brand: .
Hommade from bobber light

2) Model: 
NA

3) Purchase Location: 
WalMart bobber light

4) When: 
2008

5) Cost: 
$9

6) Experience: Just like the CX didnt like em. Piece of junk also!!!

My guess on the # is 018


----------



## rustyfence (Aug 3, 2006)

1) Brand: Easton Tracer
2) Model: The ones that fit Beman MFX shafts
3) Purchase Location: Archery Outlet
4) When: September 2008
5) Cost: Don't remember I think 27 dollars
6) Experience: Not a bad lighted nock. Big pet peeve of them turning on when you don't want them to. Drives me nuts. You put your bow in the case after a hunt. Get up the next morning to head to the woods, and all your nocks are on!!

Guess is 947


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*NEED TO GUESS A number to win!!*

Guys, you need to put a *3 digit number* down, so you can get a chance to win! Read the rules on thread one! I hate to see you put in the effort and later find that you did not even enter to WIN!


----------



## davecz (Aug 3, 2009)

1) Brand: Easton Tracer

2) Model: green one for gold tip arrows

3) Purchase Location: Cabelas Hammond, IN

4) When: June 2009

5) Cost: 37.99 plus tax

6) Experience: Nock worked ok. I did not like the magnet on the riser of the bow and the velcro that came with it did not hold very well. Also, it was a pain to put them in "sleep" mode every time you put them away so you dont waste your battery.

Number 085


----------



## davecz (Aug 3, 2009)

1) Brand: firenock

2) Model: GS hunting red/red 

3) Purchase Location: www.firenock.com

4) When: August 09

5) Cost: 54.99 and I got the practice nocks for 9.99

6) Experience: so far so good, the nock lights up every time, bright, and is easy to turn off. Only concern was that there is a slight rattling sound from the nock, these are in gold tip arrows, someone else that i know has these nocks and said this is normal, so far this has not been a problem.

Number 614


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

1) Brand = Lumenok
2) Model = Standard size shaft
3) From Factory, Gander, and Bass Pro (I should get extra credit for the # purchased)
4) Over the last 4 years
5) $7 - $9.99 + tax (depending on # purchased at a time)
6) Experience - Not good, 85% or so worked out of the box, 50% worked after going through a deer, abot 15% the second year.


My guess is 703


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

1) Brand = Home Brew
2) Bobber light both glue then press in
3) Location - Basement
4) When - Last season
5) Cost - about $4.00
6) Experience - Glued the first one together and would not work, the second one did and I used a nock end on the battery. Third one was slick, pressed in the bobber light and glued an "O" ring on the battery. It works very nice.

My guess is 709.


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

1) Brand = Lumenok
2) Model = Standard size shaft
3) Stocking stuffer last Christmas from my wife, I think she bought them at local pro shop.
4) This will be my first season shooting them
5) $9.99 + tax (I am guessing since they were a gift)
6) Experience - So far, so good. They fit perfectly and have lit up every time. 

My # - 217


----------



## dogzlife (Jul 11, 2004)

Brand: Tracer (pre Easton)
Model: Target model
Purchase Location: Online from manufacturer
When: Sept 2007 ....... I think (hey, I'm old - it's been a while)
Cost: About $30 for 3 (again, its been a while)
Experience: Worked consistently. Bright. Unfortunately, 2 of the 3 ended up breaking.

#901


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 18, 2009)

1) Brand: Easton Tracer Nock
2) Model: x-Nock for Axis
3) Purchase Location: Hogseds 
4) When: August 2008
5) Cost: 19.99+ tax for 2-pack
6) Experience: I really like the idea of a lighted nock. Tracers performed flawlessly, only downside is turning them off, just make sure you follow correct procedures. 

Guess 808


----------



## deerhunter3241 (Jun 7, 2004)

The format will be as such (sample below)
1) HomeBrew
2) Bobber Light & Standard Easton nock
3) Wal-Mart
4) August 2008
5) Bobber Lights (3) $9, Nocks (12) $6, SuperGlue $1
6) I assembled the homebrew lighted nocks using the instructions I watched on YouTube. Very basic. Drill out the center of th nock, glue in the bobber light, and sand for fit if needed. Total cost for 3 functioning lighted nocks (tax included) was just over $12. They worked flawlessly, at first. One of them only worked for about 6 shots. The second one last for 20-25 shots and the third for just a little longer. Given what they cost me that wasn't too bad, but I never tried to make anymore. Lot of fun, and great to watch them fly at a target/deer.

My guess is #372...!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

1) Brand: Firenock
2) Model: GS
3) Purchase Location: Bass and Bucks
4) When: 2008
5) Cost: Free, field testing
6) Experience: I like them alot, work as advertised 

NUMBER 519


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*no more?*

ttt


----------



## PSEWood (Jun 13, 2009)

*lighted nock*

1. Homebrew
2.Robb's float light
3.Gander Mountain
4.7-2009
5.$2.99 each free shipping
6.I made up 4 of these to hunt with.Tried one for about 5 shots worked fine.
saving rest for the woods.Would probably go with something store bought for alot of shooting!
? #628


----------



## xtremedxt (Aug 6, 2009)

1) Brand: cx 
2) Model: lazer eye
3) Purchase Location: walmart
4) When: 2009
5) Cost: $30.00 for 4
6) Experience: broke 3, one still working for now. will not use them for hunting

NUMBER 011


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Any winner yet?


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*Giveaway close at September 15, 2009*

Not telling, the contest close at Sept 15. The last 2 giveaways, the winning number did not even show up till about 3 pages into it. You just never know. And I do have the winner on the very first guess in another site!


----------



## medic75 (Feb 23, 2009)

1) Brand: Homebrew
2) Model: Bobber
3) Purchase Location: Walmart
4) When: this summer i made 3
5) Cost: all said and done around 4$ per
6) Experience: they have held up good so far. Sure makes it easier to find when shooting gophers.

# 768


----------



## naughty1 (Dec 17, 2008)

Luminocks= 1 out of 4 lit up 9.99 each
Tracer nocks= all worked for awhile, now sporadic and can't activate, just blinks when passing over magnet, 19.99 for 2
My guess is 079


----------



## luckyme (Aug 2, 2009)

*Lighted Nock*

Homebrew: Bobber light
first one worked OK fo r 5 shots, so built the other 2. Did not do so good glueing them. Came loose in arrow.

Guess: #597


----------



## Greenhorn67 (Jul 25, 2008)

*Lighted Nock*

Brand: Lumenock
Model: The one that's supposed to fit the Carbon Express Maxima Hunters
Purchase Location: Presley's Outdoors in Bartonville, IL
When: October of last season
Cost: $33 for 3 
Experience: They were OK. Sometimes they worked, sometimes they didn't. When they did work they were bright and a lot of fun to shoot. When they didn't work, I spent a lot of time sanding the nock collars to get them to.

Last 3 number guess:

*385*


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

This is my dads experiance with lumenoks. Is that sharing info?

Brand: Lumenok
Model: cresent nock for xbow
Loc: BassPro
When: summer 08
Cost: 29.99 three pack +6% tax
Exp: I bought the lumenoks for him at BassPro shop after getting tired of hearing him say he was gonna try them. He tried to put them on his bolts and they wouldn't fit tight enough. Tried several times to contact lumenok CS. Finally got an answer and we're less than helpfull. They told him to wrap the nock with paper and push it in. That didn't work. We tried several other solutions to no avail. Don't know if they work or not. Experiance not good. 

If this is sharing experiance disquackafy me.

Number 339
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

naughty1 said:


> Luminocks= 1 out of 4 lit up 9.99 each
> Tracer nocks= all worked for awhile, now sporadic and can't activate, just blinks when passing over magnet, 19.99 for 2
> My guess is 079


What you have put down could have account for 2 experiences and entitle you for 2 guesses in 2 posts!


----------



## cebert07 (Jan 14, 2009)

BRAND: Easton Tracer nocks
MODEL: S nock
PURCHASE LOCATION:cabelas
WHEN: Mar. 08
COST: 31.00 for 4
EXPERIENCE: They only turned on half the time and werent very FOB friendly because it was hard to find a place to put the magnet.


#219


----------



## bowhuntcrazy8 (Jun 30, 2008)

1. Burt Coyote Lumenok
2. 2-X Nocks for Easton XX78
3. Mills Fleet Farm
4. August 2007
5. $19.99
6. The first time I shot a doe at 30 yds in the morning light, could see perfectly. #2 Lumenok never worked:thumbs_do

Guess # 713


----------



## bowhuntcrazy8 (Jun 30, 2008)

1. 2-Easton Tracer 
2. S Nocks for Easton Epic St
3. Private Party on Ebay
4. July 2008
5. $18.99
6. Have liked the Tracer alot, has yet to fail me. Like the concept of the product. Hope the sticky sided velcro doesn't come loose soon.

Guess #123


----------



## Jersey Ray (Apr 16, 2007)

Wish I had a story,but I never used a lighted nock in my life... Does that count? :mg: J/K! :teeth: J.R.


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*I understand..*



Jersey Ray said:


> Wish I had a story,but I never used a lighted nock in my life... Does that count? :mg: J/K! :teeth: J.R.


That my friend would not count.. LOL


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

Brand: Lumenok
Model: CX MAXIMA HUNTER
Purchase Location: Cabelas
When: December 2007
Cost:$9.99 + tax
Experience: I received these nocks for X-mas in 2007. My first time hunting with them was January 12, 2008. I arrowed an eight point buck and the nock did not come on! I was really mad and gave up on lighted nocks until I bought the firenock this year.

My guess is #162


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

1) Brand: Firenock

2) Model: GS hunting red/orange

3) Purchase Location: www.firenock.com

4) When: July 09

5) Cost: 54.99

6) Experience: I love them! I have been using them as a tuning aide. I set up my video camera and film myself shoot. The Firenock in slow motion does not lie, and shows any and all imperfections in arrow flight.

Number 564


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

ooops I was a month early thinking it closed this 15th.....lol......good luck everyone.....


----------



## Scott99 (Sep 12, 2006)

#422


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*invalid entry*



Scott99 said:


> #422


*As stated on the first, no sharing of experience, the entry is invalidated!*

For those who are already prepared for this season, and do not have much time, the comparison test we are running may not do you much good. So I have decided to include everyone on what they already PERSONALLY had.

I have put aside a number, which are the last 3 digits of my last credit card transaction number. You need to tell your personal experience with any lighted nock. NO BASHING on anyone, just the facts, please. After your description on where you purchase it, how much you pay for it, how it worked for you, you then are qualify to submitted a number. Each experience with a lighted nock qualifies you for an entry. i.e. 1st entry you can describe your experience with Tracer (before it becomes Easton Tracer) will count as 1, then your experience with Easton Tracer will allow you to enter a 2nd time, the Firenock v1.0, Lightning Nock v2.01, Archer Flame, LaserEye, Home Brew (you can talk about your experience of making it, from buying the till bobber to drilling, anything you like) etc. If you have tried 11 different lighted nocks, you are qualifying for all 11 entries as you do have 11 different experiences on 11 different lighted nocks.

The format will be as such (sample below)
1) Brand: NAME OF THE BRAND (e.g. Firenock)
2) Model: THE MODEL NUMBER OF THE LIGHTED NOCK or a small description if you do not know what it is
3) Purchase Location: WEB STORE ADDRESS or Shop’s NAME
4) When: Approximate WHEN YOU PURCHASED IT
5) Cost: about how much does it cost you, you are welcome to put down tax or shipping and handling if you think it is relevant 
6) Experience: IN OUR OWN WORDS please describe any thing of this specific lighted nock that you have. Good, bad, ugly, unthinkable, harvest pictures, any thing that you would like to share the experience of yours with us.

RULES
1) No sharing of experience, you number will not be considered and you entry will be disqualified!
2) ONLY 1 winner and who ever got the number (with qualification as in 1) first wins.
3) The contest will end on September 15, 2009.
4) If the winner do not come forward and e-mail me at [email protected] to claim his price before September 20, 2009, the next closest number gets it!
5) What you post of this thread will consider public property and I have the right to use what was posted (picture and words). 
If you do not agree to ALL the rules, please do not participate in this give away.


----------



## Scott99 (Sep 12, 2006)

This is a valid guess refer to my post on page 1 of this thread. I failed to post a guess at that time and you even said so on your following post. The reason for the late response is I have been on vacation and have not been online.


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*I understand now...*



Scott99 said:


> This is a valid guess refer to my post on page 1 of this thread. I failed to post a guess at that time and you even said so on your following post. The reason for the late response is I have been on vacation and have not been online.


Now I understand what you are trying to do... Sorry


----------



## Westmdhardwoods (Aug 25, 2008)

1) Brand: HomeBrew Thill Lighted Nock
2) Model: H Nock for Easton St.Epic
3) Purchase Location: Wal-Mart
4) When: December 2007
5) Cost: Approx $10 for 4 lights.....$1 a nock
6) Experience: They were a pain to build and to get to fit into a H nock. I ruined two nocks and three lights trying to get one built. I finally finished one and I shot it off the patio into a target and it lit up and flew good. I then shot it off the deck into the snow covered ground/brush pile as to test it out like if it went through a deer. The nock did not light and never worked again! 


Number Guess: 715


----------



## Westmdhardwoods (Aug 25, 2008)

1) Brand: Original Tracer Nock(No Blink)
2) Model: S Nock for Beman Ics Hunter
3) Purchase Location: Appalachian Archery
4) When: January 2008
5) Cost: 2 Pack $16.99
6) Experience: They fit tight into the arrow.Worked great for about a year and then it stopped lighting consistently. I emailed Easton, after they bought them out and they sent me a free new pack of Easton tracer Nocks. 


Number Guess: 015


----------



## Scott99 (Sep 12, 2006)

*Thanks*



Firenock said:


> Now I understand what you are trying to do... Sorry


Thanks Dorge by the way your product is the best. I have more experiences with other lighted nocks I will write about them later.

Scott S


----------



## Westmdhardwoods (Aug 25, 2008)

1) Brand: Easton Tracer Nock/w blinking mode
2) Model: S nock
3) Purchase Location: Easton Archery
4) When: Sept 2008
5) Cost: Free~~ replaced old Tracer Nocks
6) Experience: They worked flawlessly, easy to set-up and fly good. The batteries did die easily as they must have turned on somehow and now I cant find replacement batteries.

Number Guess: 157


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

1) Brand = Home Brew
2) Thill Bobber light both glue then press in
3) Location - Basement
4) When - Last season
5) Cost - about $4.00 give or take
6) Experience - Glued the first one together worked very well. Came out the next evening and tried to make more. "Tried" being the key word, thought I did everything the same. But ended up screwing up 2 more batteries/lights, before hanging it up and going back in the house and slapping the old lady! JK! Didn't slap the old lady, she hits back pretty hard!

*My # is 445.*


----------



## JezterVA (Jan 26, 2009)

1. Burt Coyote Lumenok
2. 1 S Nocks for Easton Lightspeed
3. BPS
4. June 2009
5. $9.99
6. No problems so far, works every time I shoot it and the new green color is super bright.

Guess # 220


----------



## JezterVA (Jan 26, 2009)

1. G5
2. 1 S Nocks for Easton Lightspeed
3. AT classifieds
4. June 2009
5. $10.00
6. I love the blue color and it's worked as advertised up to this point, but I can't see it in the daylight. Doesn't fit my thoughts on a good nock

Guess # 221


----------



## 18javelin (Aug 13, 2005)

CX lighted nock

CX 200 arrow

Walmart 

sept 2008 


11.99 per 2

Neither worked good. one did for 20 shots or so the other was short out the pack. Never spent cash on another for fear of having more money go to waste.

#69 guess


----------



## JezterVA (Jan 26, 2009)

1. Tracer
2. 1 s Nocks for Easton lightspeed
3. Online somplace that I can't recall.
4. Late 2008
5. $9-10.00
6. The magnet idea of activating is a pin in the rump. Don't like these at all.

Guess # 222


----------



## JezterVA (Jan 26, 2009)

1. Home made in the form of Lumenocks
2. 3-X Nocks for Easton axis nano
3. Ebay
4. Feb 2008
5. $22.99
6. So far these have been my best experience. They worked every time and lasted forever. The guy who makes them though, only makes X nocks. I shoot S nocks now and can no longer use his nocks.

Guess # 223


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

G-5

x-nock for easton axis arrows

July 09

$2 in clearance section. Don't know why?

First ever lighted nock. Activated by g-force and turned off by reversing g-force. Works great. Wish I had red to match my arrows is only complaint. And a blink system to let run longer if needed.

#627


----------



## jdog94 (Mar 19, 2005)

1) BRAND: lumenoc

2) MODEL: x-nock

3) PURCHASE LOCATION: strikeforce archery statesville nc

4) WHEN: oct 07

5) COST: 10.00
6) EXPERIENCE: this was my first lighted nock and it worked great i used it for 2 years till it broke last month, it went through a pig and deer and still worked great i just wish it was easier to turn off.

My guess is #542


----------



## jdog94 (Mar 19, 2005)

1) BRAND: easton tracer

2) MODEL: x-nock

3) PURCHASE LOCATION: strikeforce archery statesville nc 

4) WHEN: aug 09

5) COST: 20.00 for a 2 pack

6) EXPERIENCE: i just got these easton tracers and so far i like them . they dont seem as bright as my lumenoc but i love how they turn on and off
so far so good
on a side note i had to go through several packs on the shelf to get some that were not dead i guess they had got turned on in transit 

My guess is #267


----------



## BreakingTheBend (Jan 3, 2009)

1) Brand: (blank)
2) Model: (blank)
3) Purchase Location: (blank)
4) When: (blank)
5) Cost: (blank)
6) Experience: I have none because last year was my first year bow hunting. But, I would love to try some Firenock.


#177


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*Hummm..*



BreakingTheBend said:


> 1) Brand: (blank)
> I have none because last year was my first year bow hunting. But, I would love to try some Firenock. #177


The above you put down would not qualify you in this; if I let you in and you did win, others will be upset with me. I know I shall be upset with myself for it definitely do not qualify base on rule (1).


----------



## soaringeagle (Jun 2, 2008)

lumenockgt nock3 pk 29.99cabelasworked ok ,fit shafts kind of loose,and some were brighter than othersnot very impressed with them#502​[/LEF​


----------



## soaringeagle (Jun 2, 2008)

lumenockx nock1 pk10.99purchased aug 08gander mtnbrought it home installed in shaft and on the 3rd shot into my morrells yellow jacket bag target from 20 yards the nock lit up on release but turned off when it hit the bag.when I inspected the arrow and nock the battery came off of nock and slid half way up the shaft.....no more lumenocks for me#718​


----------



## soaringeagle (Jun 2, 2008)

easton tracer x nockbasspro2pk 19.99purchased aug 08worked flawlessly#321​


----------



## hunter dan (Feb 19, 2003)

1. lumenok
2. standard
3. reed archery
4. last four years
5. worked good 90% of the time. had to be carfull not to have contact with the back of the shaft or they would come on. new batterys next year.
6. $7.00

#532


----------



## vtec21 (Sep 14, 2008)

lumenok 
x nock axis 
longs outpost
$28.00 for 3
Sept. 08 
Only one would fit properly. 2 of them lit up and wouldn't shut off. It was the worst archery purchase I have ever made. Wish I could find firenocks to check out.
#331


----------



## muckdog (Dec 7, 2004)

1) Brand: Burt Coyote Lumenok
2) Model: X-nock for Easton Axis
3) Purchase Location: Mills Fleet Farm
4) When: 2008
5) Cost: $24.00 for 3
6) Experience: all 3 worked as advertised but broke inside the shaft of the arrow upon impacting the ground on passthrough. The first one hit so hard the the nock popped off leaving the light inside still lit up. The second and third broke off where the battery connects and stayed stuck in the shaft. They are also finicky with getting the right connection to light up.

My guess is #466


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*Only 20 more days till it closes..*

ttt


----------



## why me (Sep 27, 2006)

1) Easton Tracer
2) x-nock Easton fmj 400
3) Wholesale sports (Saskatchewan,Canada)
4) September 2008
5) 25.00 plus 10% tax for 2 pack
6) Likes-Turn on every time,two practice nocks included,fits arrow well.
Dislikes-Magnet on bow,routine for on/off/sleep mode,short battery life,non replaceable battery.

Last three digits 454


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

1) Brand: Burt Coyote Lumenok
2) Model: standard size
3) Purchase Location: Cabelas
4) When: 2006?
5) Cost: ?
6) Experience: Terrible, Of the 3 one did not work at all, one came on at the shot but went off after it passed through the deer, and one actually worked. So 1 out of 3 is pretty bad. I have never tried lighted nocks since.

Guess 777


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*13 more days till this ends*

this ends on September 15, 2009


----------



## desmobob (Dec 22, 2002)

1) Easton Tracer
2) S Model 2-pack
3) Dick's Sporting Goods
4) 9-6-09
5) $19.98 + tax
6) The nocks seem to work well, but the magnet mount system -Velcro- is not secure enough. You cannot replace the batteries when they are expended. They were an impulse purchase; I didn't do any research on lighted nocks until I got home with them.  

I have common red/green colorblindness and will purchase Firenocks in blue in the future.

My number: 205

Thanks for the contest, Dorge!


----------



## olemil4me (Mar 1, 2008)

1)easton tracer 
2)s nock 
3)local pro shop 
4)mid august 
5)cost 17.99
6)exp. could not get magnet to stick on my shelf because of dip mounted on the riser by rest hole worked fine until magnet fell off and could not find it 
geuss 632
thanks


----------



## olemil4me (Mar 1, 2008)

1)lumenock
2)standard nock 
3)ebay
4)last sept.
5)9.99
6)nock worked about 10 shots then quit working tried the strips that come with it could not get it to work again worked out of arrow but would not work in several different arrows 
geuss 768


----------



## olemil4me (Mar 1, 2008)

1)firenock
2)3 pack for axis 
3)firenock website
4)last oct 
5)around 60$
6)nocks worked great did not have any trouble shot one deer with them pass thru nock was shining brightly 
geuss 318


----------



## lunkerbuster (Aug 25, 2006)

*thanks for the chance*

1.carbon express laser-eye
2.for carbon express arrows with tcx nocks
3.walmart
4.early fall 2006 and 2007
5.$9.00+tax
6.for the most part they worked good although i had a few that didnot light up every shot.

my guess is:#314


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*3 more days till closing*

ttt


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*ONE more day.*

at end of 15th Sept 2009, the winner will be announced. So better get in or it WILL be too late!


----------



## cmfooballcoach (May 6, 2009)

1. Easton Tracer.
2. X Nock Easton FMJ
3. Local Sport Shop
4. Fall 2008
5. $10
6. O.K, I was not overly thrilled, but I plan on using them when I'm filming hunts.

611 is my guess


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Ok its the 16th whos the winner.....LOl.......


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

909 is the number


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow first person looks like they were the closest....and someone else guessed later the same number......

I am thinkin congrats to AdvanTimberLou if I am not mistaken.....


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*Winner is AdvanTimberLou*

901, another person who also get that, but the first one who got the number wins. AdvanTimberLou, you better contact me fast, as usual, I give you 10 days to contact me, or I shall do the whole thing over 10 days from now.

e-mail me at [email protected] and make sure you pick what you like form the choices.

Dorge


----------



## thelefty41 (Aug 1, 2006)

Congrats to the winner, you are getting an awesome product to use.


----------

